# Solved: motorola sbg6580 settings for modem only?



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi and thanks to anyone kind enough to help me. I bought a new motorola sbg6580a. I regret buying it now because of all the different pages of settings. It offers more bandwidth potential and I found the sb6180 finally after I already bought this one. I'm trying to use it as a modem only. I want to disable wireless completely and keep my data and bandwidth secure from people hacking the router part. I'm don't have any idea how to do it. I've looked around and done a lot of google searches. I have napt disabled and wireless set to disabled. There are other settings people say to turn off but I'm not sure and don't know enough about this to know if what they say is right. Most of the threads are for people asking how to disable the modems router so they can use their own routers instead like dlink and linksys routers. The modem router is weak, but I just want to turn mine into a router only that won't compromise my bandwidth or breach my information. I'm hoping somebody familiar with wireless and cable modem routers can help me change a few setting. Thanks again and happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

If you just want to use it as an ethernet connected modem/router, turning off / disabling the wireless radio in the router should be all you need to do.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for helping me. I turned off the button on the front. I changed some settings that I'm hoping didn't do more harm than good. wireless primary network I disabled. I disabled napt. There's so many settings I didn't realize before I bought it or I would have gotten the 6180. I'm trying not to bottleneck and keep my router part of the modem safe, and not lose bandwidth too. I hope I didn't mess with too many settings. Thanks again for helping me, especially at this busy time of year. Peace always to you and yours.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I wanted to eliminate the router alltogether. Later I might hook up my dlink. But I'm mainly trying to make it just a modem for a wired one pc setup. I appreciate you taking time to help me. I'm a network noob.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I actually wouldn't recommend disabling the router functions of the unit, keep them enabled and use them as an extra level of security; the router includes a firewall. I know you have a D-Link router that you were thinking of maybe using down the road, I'd advise you stay strictly with this unit and not connect the router as it'll simplify the setup and eliminate an extra point of failure.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi triple6. I have norton enabled I turn all firewalls off during gaming. It sounds like I should restore the modem to factory and set up a router password. I'm paranoid about losing bandwidth or a data breach from somebody using my router. I've used rainbow table to crack passwords on my own pc when I needed to recover data from a pc I hadn't used since 2007. I'm kind of paranoid. How easy would it be for a resourceful kid or somebody who knows their stuff to hack the router, especially when I have no firewall going at all? Thanks again, you and etaf are always kind and take time to help me. Have a great x-mas.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why do turn off the firewall during gaming? I wouldn't be doing that if you are worried about security. 

What you should do is change the router's login passwords, ensure that remote management is off, and either enable wireless security, WPA2 or turn off the wireless completely. Thats all you need to do to secure the unit.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Simplistic expaination,but

On the LAN side with the radio turned off, no wired connection, no access.

Firewalls, NAPT (NAT) on your router (modem) set rules that controll access from the internet. 
Those settings determine what internet IP's can acess your LAN from the internet and what ports they can use.
Withe them turned off, almost any internet source can access your router (modem).

If you have a setup with separate modem and router, and the router is the only thing connected to the modem, then turning the firewall and NAT off on one of them could improve gaming.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

It's just too help gaming performance. Thanks for helping me I'm going to post a couple of screenshots of a couple of settings. You guys have been very kind to help me.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks to you as well for helping me especially at Christmas. I'll show you a couple of screenshots of settings I may have wrong. I'm sorry for not buying the 6180. I bought this for my "alleged" 50 meg package from my local cable company. It has more allowed bandwidth and I thought since I'm building around sata 3 and a hard drive with 64 mb cache I would hopefully take advantage of gaming by shutting the router off completely. I had no idea what a nightmare this would be. I really had no idea what I was getting myself into. Thanks to both of you peace to you and yours always. I'll post some screenshots I think it might help make this less time-consuming. P.S. they have me locked into 1 upstream channel and they're choking me off or throttling me at 95 percent plus packet loss. All my time and money spent on what I like to do when I'm not able to get outdoors not to mention both of your kindness and time spent helping me is kind of undermined I think by my cable company.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't think you need to disable the firewall to improve gaming performance when its properly setup. 

I think you're misinformed about the advantages of shutting the router off. I'd choose a router firewall over a software firewall almost any day. Norton/Symantec products on the other hand are a pain and can impact performance significantly in some cases.

With any cable or DSL service they cannot guarantee the maximum speed, its simply the maximum that service can offer with real download speeds being close to that number.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with you I need to encrypt the router and I should have left the settings alone, I think there might be other setting that could tweak my pc performance if set by someone who really knows what they're doing. The firewall is just something almost every gamer says all off during gaming. I'm not a big fan of norton and the amount of settings for this router is almost ridiculous. I realize somebody needs them but I don't. PC doctor had a game mode and I could actually completely disable the entire program during gaming. I still have the same old issues. 90 plus packet loss IP conflict in one of the microsoft os sections. 8 network protocol when I should have at least 10 to 17. It's been a time-consuming nightmare even before I got ambitious with the router. I'm trying to learn. Thanks for helping me and hopefully I can send you some whole page screens that would simplify this and save you time especially as nice as you guys have been to help me. It's greatly apprecitated.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ping loss indicates a network error, either from your PC to the router/modem, from the modem/router to the ISP, or somewhere on the internet to the game server.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

It's been constantly 90 percent. However, when I first installed the modem it stayed under 3 percent for about a week and then they dropped the hammer on me again. Gaming is futile on this connection. I monitor it on dslreports smoke ping 24 hour line monitor and I have pingplotter and wireshark. I think the hellish lag is oversaturation. I'm at the end of the pipeline that's over-subscribed. I definitely have network adapter protocol missing, even after a hard drive wipe and clean install. The root console is nonexistent or not accessible on vista home premium. I tried to set a group policy through msc. and it's blank. I'm supposed have the option to key in another upstream channel but it's locked out. I'll post screenshots of ip conflict, things missing, ridiculously high packet loss etc tonight, you can look at them at your convenience. Maybe there's something I'm not seeing that somebody who knows what they're doing can clue me in on. Thanks again. You're help and etaf's are seriously appreciated. I wish I knew more and was more confident because I don't like that it keeps me from helping.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If the packet loss is on the cable connection then your only recourse is to contact the cable company and keep complaining or switch to a different internet service/provider.

Group Policy does not exist in Home Editions of Windows.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

It's verizon 1 meg or cable. I had verizon 7 meg for my mom. We lost her in April. Until tech support went in to my modem the only things shown on my network according to belarc were my pc and the router part of this modem. With your permission I'd like to send you a screenshot there a workstation on my network now and about 10 routers I guess in her neighborhood. I'll attach it to your private message if that's ok. I don't want to put other peoples addresses in a forum. It's not the people on here but it's not cool to post them in public. Thanks again. I had no idea until I went in to group policy that this os doesn't have that option.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Go ahead and send me pic/link.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thats what happens when you/people don't use a router/firewall, the scan is showing people's public IP addresses from your ISP that are assigned addresses in the 72.24.82.xxx range. Its not going through wireless, its going through the modem.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

Could it have a negative impact or be one of the reasons my packet loss is high? I've never considered that the router firewall might be better or maybe I can configure it to not impact gaming. I've never had a virus or trojan but I don't surf much on this pc, and I'm careful what email i open. I guess I've been lucky. I appreciate all your time I won't keep bugging you about this. Peace always...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If I do a scan on my internet connection I'll get similar results;its not a problem, its how it works. The problem is most likely poor lines in that area or as if you say you are on the edge of their service limit if you are seeing high packet loss or high ping times.


----------



## Blittzin (Nov 20, 2011)

They've replaced at least the drop lines and the second line too. I'm on a saturated node. It was nice for that week it ran with no packet loss. Now I'm convinced they're over-subscribed. I'll bet the cable employees' connections aren't like this. I don't expect perfection and understand I won't get 50 megs, but gaming and all the time and money I've put into my next build is undermined by this issue. 90 percent packet loss is ridiculous. Fios can't get to my area quick enough. I just hope someday it does. Thank you again. Peace always to you and yours.


----------

